# probleme d'installation appletv



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

bonjour

je viens de recevoir mon appletv debarque des etats unis

je le connecte a mon reseau wifi, il est reconnu

par contre, ensuite, itunes et l'atv ne se voient pas par wifi

je decide donc de connecter l'atv au mac en ethernet, la, itunes reconnait l'atv, mais des que je deconnecte le cable reseau, le lien est rompu

une fois configure, n'est il passe cense retrouver itunes via le wifi ?

merci


----------

